#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-25
<mariano> buen día ubuntu-ar
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-26
<MarioMey> Hola gente linda.
<MarioMey> Me acabo de comprar una notebook que tiene el Win7 autoinstalable... que ya se ya se autoinstaló. Yo uso principalmente el Ubuntu, pero no quiero sacar el Win. ¿qué me conviene hacer con las particiones? ¿Creo desde la instalación una partición para Ubuntu? ¿Otra para el HOME?
<beuno> MarioMey, yo uso todo en la misma particion
<beuno> creo que no tiene mucho sentido complicarsela
<MarioMey> Por ahí había leído que estaba bueno tener los programas en una partición y los documentos en otra...
<MarioMey> Pero creo que voy a hacer lo que me decís vos...
<beuno> si, es una teoria
<MarioMey> Y lo de la partición... no me acuerdo si la crea desde la instalación o pide formatear.
<beuno> la verdad es que en la practica, tiene pocos beneficios y bastantes dolores de cabeza
<beuno> hace todo desde el instalador
<beuno> sobre todo si instalas 11.04
<MarioMey> Es que me recomendaron isntalar el 10.10 y el 28, actualizar al 11.04.
<MarioMey> Me pareció lo más apropiado...
<MarioMey> ¡
<MarioMey> ¿Vos pensás que es mejor instalar el Beta?
<beuno> yo te recomiendo ir a 11.04 directo
<beuno> sale el jueves
<beuno> asi que es mas final que beta
<beuno> no va a cambiar casi nada ya
<MarioMey> Es que la computadora me la compré hoy!
<MarioMey> Igualmente, la 10.10 ya la bajé. El jueves lo actualizo.
<MarioMey> Después, capaz la bajo para quemarla en un CD.
<MarioMey> Entonces, vos me recomendás crear una partición para ubuntu y su swap.
<beuno> si, yo en realida te recomiendo que el instalador haga todo default
<MarioMey> Ah, ok.
<MarioMey> Lo voy a hacer ahora... si necesito una mano, te pregunto.
<beuno> dale, aunque yo creo que en menos de 20 minutos estoy durmiendo  :)
<MarioMey> Por si te vas antes... gracias.
<beuno> :)
<MarioMey> Che, qué onda Unity?
<MarioMey> ¿Te gusta a vos?
<beuno> ehm
<beuno> es interesante
<beuno> lo vengo usando hace varios meses
<beuno> creo que es un salto grande con respecto a todo el resto de las cosas
<beuno> pero una vez que te acostumbras tiene muchas cosas buenas
<mama21mama> MarioMey, debes mirar tu garantia por que si jodes las particiones se puede perder la garantia.
<mama21mama> Algunas marcas de portatiles tienen esa politica.
<mama21mama> Lee el contrato bien de garantia.
<MarioMey> Al que se la compré, le dije que le iba a instalar el Ubuntu.
<MarioMey> Si él no me dijo... o no hay problema, o que se haga cargo él.
<MarioMey> beuno: a mí me da miedo que el cambio sea tan grande que les de miedo a los nuevos usuarios...
<MarioMey> Es algo que me parece re-importante. No ahuyentarlos.
<MarioMey> Perdón... me está preguntando si "deseo guardar los cambios previos a disco y continuar"...
<MarioMey> ¿Es por si el disco estuviese lleno?
<MarioMey> b
<MarioMey> b
<MarioMey> beuno:
<mama21mama> supongo es si quieres conservar las particiones
<mama21mama> cambio mucho el instalador.
<mama21mama> no lo vi al nuevo.
<MarioMey> Es el 10-10
<MarioMey> 10.10
<mama21mama> quieres conservar o no?
<MarioMey> Estoy queriendo dejar el Win7 que viene de fábrica e instalar el Ubuntu en una partición.
<MarioMey> Le puse que quería que estuviesen los dos sistemas.
<MarioMey> Pero al elegir el tamaño de la partición para Ubuntu, me pregunta esto.
<mama21mama> MarioMey, elige la particion
<mama21mama> luego te redimencionara y creara otra particion para ubuntu.
<MarioMey> Listo, ya la instalé.
<MarioMey> Todo bien.
<MarioMey> El tema ahora... instalé el driver privativo de nvidia.
<MarioMey> Y no me abre X.
<MarioMey> En tty1 arranca.
<mama21mama> debes instalar el recomendado
<mama21mama> que trae
<MarioMey> Sí, ese.
<mama21mama> no abre
<mama21mama> ?
<MarioMey> No arranca en modo gráfico.
<mama21mama> restaura el xorg
<MarioMey> ?Cómo?
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> busca en google y yo no se de memoria el comando
<mama21mama> find /etc -name 'xorg'
<MarioMey> OK...ç
<mama21mama> hace eso
<mama21mama> find / -name 'xorg'
<mama21mama> no recuerdo donde va el xorg
<mama21mama> as si $cd /etc/X11/
<mama21mama> alli dentro tienes xorg.conf y xorg.conf.algo
<mama21mama> ese xorg.conf.algo es el backup del otro que tiene los parametros de nvidia
<MarioMey> Hice un ls en ese directorio y no aparece el .conf.algo
<MarioMey> Sólo el .conf
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> a ver espera vere si tengo el comando
<mama21mama> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mama21mama> ese MarioMey
<MarioMey> Ahí lo ejecuté.
<MarioMey> ¿Reseteo?
<mama21mama> no
<mama21mama> esto no es windows
<mama21mama> xD
<MarioMey> Já!
<MarioMey> Qué risa...
<mama21mama> esto es la cuspide de los servidores
<MarioMey> Alt-Ctrl-F7?
<mama21mama> google, microsoft, los gobiernos usan gnu linux para no reiniciar.
<mama21mama> no
<MarioMey> Eh...
<mama21mama> termino el comando?
<MarioMey> Sí.
<mama21mama> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<MarioMey> ¿Qué debería hacer?
<MarioMey> (ya lo ejecuté=
<mama21mama> inicio?
<MarioMey> No.
<mama21mama> ps aux | grep x
<mama21mama> verifica que no aparezca tty7
<mama21mama> ctrl+alt+f7
<mama21mama> ctrl+alt+f7 pasa a la tty donde cargo el xorg
<MarioMey> Sí.... pero está igual que antes.
<mama21mama> ps aux | grep x
<mama21mama> verifica que no aparezca tty7
<MarioMey> Porque cuando ejecuté lo anterior me tiró un...
<MarioMey> No, no aparece.
<MarioMey> tty1 aparece dos veces.
<mama21mama> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mama21mama> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<MarioMey> Mirá.
<MarioMey> Rahter than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utiliti, e.g. service gdm stop
<MarioMey> ¿Uso ese?
<mama21mama> sudo service gdm stop
<MarioMey> mama21mama:
<mama21mama> el mismo comentario te dice
<mama21mama> sudo service gdm start
<MarioMey> Sí, lo tiré... pero me tiró otra línea rar.
<MarioMey> Te voy a preguntar algo que puede ser tonto.
<MarioMey> Pero lo pregunto igual.
<mama21mama> dime
<mama21mama> si hay que aprender,
<MarioMey> En ttt7 se quedó colgado en "* Checking battery state..."
<MarioMey> La primera vez que lo hizo, no tenía la batería puesta.
<MarioMey> Ahora la tiene, pero está nueva, no está ni cargada.
<mama21mama> la tenez enchufaza a la 220?
<mama21mama> a lo mejor no tiene carga para prender el monitor
<MarioMey> ¿Tiene algo que ver? Sí, está enchufada.
<mama21mama> sudo init 0
<mama21mama> a ver que onda
<mama21mama> al reiniciar
<mama21mama> MarioMey, o podes actualizar
<mama21mama> tal vez un bug
<MarioMey> Puede ser...
<mama21mama> sudo apt-get update
<MarioMey> Es que son 300mb para actualizar.
<MarioMey> Quería dejarlo toda la noche.
<mama21mama> reinicia a ver que tu?
<MarioMey> Se apagó... la tuve que prender.
<MarioMey> Y...
<mama21mama> sudo init 0 apaga
<MarioMey> Queda en el mismo lugar.
<MarioMey> Checking battery state...
<mama21mama> a ver
<MarioMey> Tenemos que desinstalar el driver nvidia, ¿no?
<MarioMey> Así actualizo y después lo instalo.
<mama21mama> parece que no sos el unico on ese problema
<mama21mama> pera
<mama21mama> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77015
<mama21mama> mira
<mama21mama> MarioMey, me dicen: "porque tenia el cargador directo la pila ya estaba cagada y se la kite"
<MarioMey> Sí...
<MarioMey> Parece que va por ahí.
<mama21mama> esto pasa creo a vos
<mama21mama> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1719316
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo desinstalo?
<mama21mama> cual?
<MarioMey> En realidad... ¿qué mierda hago?
<MarioMey> Jä!
<MarioMey> ¿upgradeo desde tty1?
<MarioMey> ¿o desinstalo lo que instalé de nvidia y cómo lo hago?
<mama21mama> hay que buscar solucion no desesperar
<MarioMey> aAAahahh!!
<mama21mama> hace esto
<MarioMey> ¿Grito?
<mama21mama> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo reboot
<MarioMey> A verga...
<mama21mama> si anda luego me das el tel de tu hermana
<MarioMey> Ahí andó.
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> andó?
<mama21mama> joya
<MarioMey> Seeehhh...
<mama21mama> :D
<mama21mama> es que soy juaker viste
<mama21mama> soy re groso.
<MarioMey> ¿Actualizo y después le instalo el nvidia?
<MarioMey> Oh, sí, lo eres.
<mama21mama> primero actualiza
<mama21mama> esa es la prioridad
<mama21mama> luego la ptm nvidia como re ultimo paso
<MarioMey> Además, parece que hay un bug que hace tirar un mensaje de error... que dicen por ahí que actualizando el kernel se arregla.
<mama21mama> por eso eso se resuelve actualizando
<mama21mama> el sistema debe estar pipi cucu al instalar el nvidia
<MarioMey> Uno de power thermal exccesed... o algo así.
<mama21mama> actualiza
<mama21mama> lo
 * mama21mama esperando el tel
<MarioMey> Igualmente, desinstalo el controlador nvidia antes de actualizar.
<mama21mama> no dejalo
<MarioMey> Uh, ya lo desinstalé.
<mama21mama> al borrar el xorg.conf es el que tiene la config grafica
<mama21mama> es como no tener nvidia
<MarioMey> ¿Lo activo de nuevo?
<mama21mama> dejalo
<mama21mama> asi
<MarioMey> Ok.
<mama21mama> actualiza el sistema
<MarioMey> Actualizo.
<MarioMey> ¿Estás siempre acá, vos?
<mama21mama> cuando quede totalmente actualizado luego de 500mb mas o menso descargados xD
<mama21mama> le pones el nvidia
<MarioMey> 300mv.
<mama21mama> si vivo aqui
<MarioMey> mb
<mama21mama> joya poco
<MarioMey> ¿El hombre del jardín del 2011?
<mama21mama> hee?
<MarioMey> ¿No la viste?
<mama21mama> peli?
<MarioMey> Una peli vieja...
<mama21mama> cuantas estrellitas le das?
<MarioMey> Está buena...
<mama21mama> genero?
<MarioMey> Es un tipo que trabaja para una empresa de realidad virtual, que entrena monos (con VR) para la guerra.
<mama21mama> cuando quieres que aluien te responda solo nombra su nick por que algunos estan haciendo otras cosas.
<mama21mama> VR?
<mama21mama> eso?
<mama21mama> virus?
<MarioMey> Al tipo no le gusta y empieza un proyecto propio... hacer más inteligente a un tipo con retraso mental.
<mama21mama> buen ono se aleja de la realidad.
<MarioMey> VR: Virtual Reality.
<mama21mama> en la colimba obligatoria le inyectaban aqui algunos poruqrias.
<MarioMey> Y empieza a hacerlo con su jardinero... un bobito.
<MarioMey> El bobito se empieza a hacer cada vez más inteligente gracias a VR.
<mama21mama> la mona empieza a hacerlo con su jardinero?
<MarioMey> Y se va al carajo.
<MarioMey> El tipo tiene poderes mentales MAL...
<MarioMey> Se venga de los que lo jodieron toda la vida.
<MarioMey> Y quiere meterse en la red de redes...
<MarioMey> Finalmente, su cuerpo físico se desvanece y entra.
<mama21mama> si creo que vi algunas asi.
<mama21mama> hay varias del mismo tema.
<MarioMey> Del '92.
<MarioMey> Yo la flasheaba... quería hacer animación computada.
<MarioMey> Y ahora... creé el primer payaso virtual del mundo. ¿Qué tul?
<mama21mama> crosty el de los simpson no es el primero?
<MarioMey> No.
<mama21mama> creo que hoollywood a creado payasos virtuales
<mama21mama> ojo el piojo
<MarioMey> El payaso interactúa con el público.
<MarioMey> Un payaso hace eso.
<MarioMey> Le habla, está presente.
<mama21mama> si tienes algun video?
<MarioMey> Pinokio 3d en YOutube.
<mama21mama> a ver
<MarioMey> Dura unos 15 minutos... y es el estreno.
<MarioMey> Así que puede que sea algo denso..
<mama21mama> http://ytinstant.com/#Pinokio%203d%20
<MarioMey> Ponele el subtitulado...
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> bien ahi
<MarioMey> Gracias.
<mama21mama> por nada
<mama21mama> podes pasar el video a 3d
<mama21mama> y la completamos tiene todo 3d
<MarioMey> ¿Video a 3d?
<MarioMey> ¿Con anteojitos?
<mama21mama> claro
<MarioMey> Si me comprás el proyector 3d, lo hacemos.
<mama21mama> no hace falta proyector 3d
<MarioMey> Blender tiene la opción de hacerlo así.
<mama21mama> se rinderiza a 3d
<mama21mama> el video
<mama21mama> tambien podes hacer con las fotos.
<MarioMey> No es un video.
<mama21mama> yo vi un video en youtube
<MarioMey> Es en tiempo real.
<mama21mama> si pero el video ya echo lo podes pasar en 3d
<MarioMey> ¿Anaglíficos, decís?
<MarioMey> ¿Rojo - Verde?
<MarioMey> Es horrible...
<mama21mama> 3 colores
<mama21mama> creo
<MarioMey> Mmhh... mirá que yo se de esto. No acepto "creos".
<mama21mama> cinellera pode hacerlo
<mama21mama> si son 3
<mama21mama> colores
<MarioMey> A ver, explicate con ejemplos, por favor.
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> MarioMey, http://datas.orgfree.com/
<mama21mama> a dos colores
<mama21mama> usa
<mama21mama> ya es otra cosa con 3d
<mama21mama> mas marketinero el video.
<MarioMey> Yo bajé Avatar en 3d de esta manera.
<MarioMey> No sé cómo las consiguen.
<MarioMey> Pero las pelis SON en 3D.
<MarioMey> No las transforman.
<MarioMey> Blender renderiza en este sistema.
<MarioMey> Puedo poner a Pinokio actuando para que la gente lo vea con los anteojos.
<mama21mama> vis software
<mama21mama> cinellera
<MarioMey> Lo tendría en cuenta si lo hago para un grupo de gente reducido... o que cada uno pague una entrada elevada, que cubra los gastos de los lentes.
<mama21mama> podes vender los anteojos ;D
<MarioMey> No, man. Un video en 2D no se puede transformar en 3D.
<MarioMey> Sí... es que yo pienso hacerlo en una plaza.
<mama21mama> si se pude
<mama21mama> te digo
<mama21mama> hasta las fotos podes pasarla en 3d
<MarioMey> ¿De dónde saca la información de profundidad?
<mama21mama> a viste soy re groso.
<MarioMey> A ver, pasame una a 3d.
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> MarioMey, http://www.flickr.com/photos/maestrolinux/5408442081/
<mama21mama> mas en 3d http://www.flickr.com/photos/maestrolinux/
<mama21mama> http://www.flickr.com/photos/maestrolinux/page2/
<mama21mama> otro nivel en 3d
<mama21mama> es lo que vende hollywood
<MarioMey> Es una cámara especial.
<mama21mama> no
<mama21mama> todo via software
<MarioMey> O sacás con dos cámaras.
<mama21mama> via soft
<mama21mama> se renderiza
<mama21mama> este @ea_castillo es un groso del video
<MarioMey> mama21mama: flasheo con el 3D desde que tenía 14 años.
<MarioMey> Yo se que eso es imposible de hacer por software.
<mama21mama> te digo que no
<MarioMey> Ok
<mama21mama> habla con el chabomba
<MarioMey> Te chamuyó, entonces.
<MarioMey> Para eso, es necesario sacar dos fotos al mismo tiempo, con una distancia entre una y otra igual a la de los ojos.
<mama21mama> no no
<MarioMey> Y por software, juntarlas.
<mama21mama> tofo via software
<MarioMey> Ok.
<mama21mama> se puede con una hacer el efecto
<mama21mama> no se necesita mas de una.
<MarioMey> Te mando una foto y me la pasás a 3D, ¿dale?
<mama21mama> el soft hace lo que le pidas.
<mama21mama> MarioMey, yo no solo te pase el que lo hace
<MarioMey> Que me haga un tostado de queso y tomate, entonces.
<MarioMey> Bueno, si no lo podés hacer vos, no podés asegurar tanto.
<MarioMey> Yo te puedo explicar por qué no es posible.
<MarioMey> Pero vos me asegurás que sí... sin fundamento.
<MarioMey> Sin saber cómo se hace.
<mama21mama> porque no es posible?
<MarioMey> En 5º del primario di una charla de cómo funcionan esos lentes anaglíficos.
<mama21mama> vos decis que con dos fotogramas. yo te digo que el soft replica los fotogramas
<mama21mama> y crea el efecto
<MarioMey> Cuchá.
<MarioMey> Para poder ver con profundidad, tenemos dos ojos. Cada ojo toma una imagen diferente a la otra. Los datos son enviados al cerebro y gracias a las dos imágenes, el cerebro las funde y genera una sola, con profundidad.
<MarioMey> Si vos te tapás un ojo, el otro no logra ver la profundidad. Te parecerá, porque estás acostumbrado, pero no ve profundidad.
<MarioMey> Entonces.
<MarioMey> Para lograr una imagen 3D, necesitás dos imágenes parecidas, pero diferentes.
<MarioMey> Sacadas desde diferentes ángulos.
<mama21mama> 01:54:22 < MarioMey> Para lograr una imagen 3D, necesitás dos imágenes parecidas, pero diferentes. | tu mismo lo dijiste
<mama21mama> dos imagens que el soft la crea
<MarioMey> Con una sola imagen, no tenés información de profundidad... a menos que trabajes con Normal Map.
<mama21mama> viste el copy paste?
<mama21mama> es re vieja la tecnica.
<mama21mama> el soft la hace.
<MarioMey> Ok.
<MarioMey> El soft la hace.
<mama21mama> si eso intento decirte hace 10min
<MarioMey> Sí, lo hace.
<mama21mama> el soft agarra la imagen la replica, le hace los efectos.
<mama21mama> resultado: foto 3d, video 3d
<mama21mama> aprendiste algo nuevo viste?
<MarioMey> Sí, que hay gente copada... pero cabeza dura.
<MarioMey> ¿No sabés cómo se llama el soft?
<mama21mama> cinellera
<MarioMey> ¿No será Cinelerra, un editor de video?
<MarioMey> Para Linux.
<mama21mama> ese
<mama21mama> yo que dije?
<MarioMey> Cinellera
<mama21mama> cinelerra
<mama21mama> siempre me confundo
<MarioMey> mama21mama:
<MarioMey> Actualicé todo.
<MarioMey> Reinicié.
<mama21mama> joya
<MarioMey> Instalé drivers privativos de nvidia.
<MarioMey> Reinicié.
<MarioMey> LO MISMO.
<mama21mama> sabes que hacer
<MarioMey> nO.
<MarioMey> ¿Qué hachemo?
<mama21mama> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo reboot
<mama21mama> intenta no poner ese mismo driver hasta encontrar solucion
<MarioMey> Okas...
<MarioMey> Uh, me estoy volviendo loco..
<MarioMey> mama21mama:
<mama21mama> que paso?
<MarioMey> vos me decís que me conviene instalar la beta... ¿no?
<MarioMey> http://joeslifewithubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/12/update-on-nvidia-96-driver-with-ubuntu.html
<MarioMey> Leé lo que dice de la 11.04.
<MarioMey> Tené en cuenta que es de diciembre.
<mama21mama> yo ando en lubuntu 11.04 y nvidia me va bien
<mama21mama> desde 10.10 de lubuntu
<mama21mama> ñumessenger v6.6.6 download http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U3PNYU7D mirror http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/numessenger_6.6.6_all_lubuntu.deb *
<mama21mama> tiene mas wav
<mama21mama> a ver que opinan.
<mama21mama> no fue adrede lo de la version 6.6.6 se dio de casualidad.
<mama21mama> que buena gui
<mama21mama> haha los sonidos fue una buena idea.
<MarioMey> mama21mama:
<mama21mama> MarioMey,
<MarioMey> ¿Como va?
<MarioMey> No logré instalar los drivers privativos.
<mama21mama> aqui con los mates jugando con mi gui.
<MarioMey> Así que bajé la 11.04 y estoy probando.
<MarioMey> No pasó una hora y al Unity lo odio.
<mama21mama> es es feo.
<MarioMey> Dónde fáquin está el menú administración o lo que se le parezca?
<mama21mama> podes usar la interfaz vieja
<MarioMey> Esconde muchísimo.
<MarioMey> Y eso no está bueno.
<MarioMey> Esconde menúes del Nautilus, también. Y también, la forma de activarlos.
<MarioMey> No sé... por ahora estoy probando con los drivers, que son lo importante.
<mama21mama> lspci
<mama21mama> para ver que modelo tienes de placa.
<MarioMey> La tengo en otra habitación...
<MarioMey> No estoy con ella ahora.
<MarioMey> Además, le faltan como 200mb de actualizacion... yo pensé que como era beta, te bajabas una actualizada.
<MarioMey> Voy a bajar eso y seguiré probando. Ya que no tenés cuerpo físico, te voy a encontrar acá en un rato. Me voy al súper.
<MarioMey> Depués te paso el dato.
<MarioMey> Me parece que tiene dos placas, una Intel y la nVidia. CUando no usa aceleración, para ahorrar energía, usa la Intel. Y creo que por ahí venía el problema de ayer.
<MarioMey> Nos vemos en un rato y te cuento. Gracias.
<mama21mama> sale vale.
<MarioMey> mama21mama: Che, no está el monitor de sistema para la barra, en Unity?
<mama21mama> no se
<beuno> no :(
<mama21mama> si funcionan los applet
<mama21mama> con el unity
<mama21mama> algunos tal vez si otros no.
<mama21mama> no se.
<mama21mama> hay que probar.
<mama21mama> igual ando en un entorno que no es de ultima generacion como unity; ando en lxde con lxpanel
<MarioMey> Bueno, puse a reiniciar.
<MarioMey> Ah, ok.
<MarioMey> Y tenemos algo que no es lo que esperaba...
<mama21mama> es un panel normal que esta abajo de la pantalla.
<MarioMey> No se reinició.
<mama21mama> sudo reboot
<MarioMey> SE COLGÓ.
<MarioMey> Por dió!
<MarioMey> Bueno, voy a tener que apagarla del botoncito.
<mama21mama> MarioMey, no
<mama21mama> mal echo
<mama21mama> has un reisub
<MarioMey> Ahora vengo.
<MarioMey> No lo apagué todav.a
<MarioMey> mama21mama:
<MarioMey> Quedó colgada.
<MarioMey> No la apagué, todavía.
<MarioMey> Pero no puedo entrar a ninguna consola.
<mama21mama> alt+chift+sys+r+e+i+s+u+b
<mama21mama> creo que era asi
<MarioMey> ¿Guat?
<MarioMey> ¿Todo junto o lo voy  escribiendo?
<mama21mama> Ctrl+AltGr+Shift+Sis+R+E+I+S+U+B
<mama21mama> esa convinacion
<mama21mama> creo que era asi, cambio en las ultimas versiones.
<MarioMey> No, ni tecla por tecla, ni todos junto.
<mama21mama> a ver mirare bien
<mama21mama> alt+sis
<mama21mama> era luego reisub
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> lo tenia activado a esa convinacion
<mama21mama> comprobado anda.
<MarioMey> No, está colgada de verdad.
<mama21mama> AltGr+imprimirpantala R+E+I+S+U+B
<MarioMey> Te cuento cómo se ve.
<MarioMey> No, ya lo probé también.
<MarioMey> (lo googlee)
<mama21mama> luego Ctrl+ALT+Del
<mama21mama> pero no sueltes las teclas
<mama21mama> del reisub
<mama21mama> todas juntas
<MarioMey> Salió del modo gráfico y se ve el log, cada línea empieza con un número.
<MarioMey> La última dice:
<mama21mama> alt+sis esa dejalas
<mama21mama> luego cuando soltas R pasas a E
<MarioMey> [6430.2233444] CR2: 00000000fffffffc
<MarioMey> No, man. NO FUNCIONA.
<MarioMey> Entendí cómo se hace, pero no funciona.
<mama21mama> ctrol+al+del
<MarioMey> Tampoco.
<mama21mama> eso por usar gnome
<MarioMey> Es Unity.
<mama21mama> y bueno seria gnome
<MarioMey> Bueno, creo que no me queda otra que apretar botonito.
<MarioMey> Já!
<MarioMey> It seems that you do not have the hardware required to run Unity. Please choose Ubuntu Classic at the login scren and you will be using the traditional enviroment.
<MarioMey> Fuck.
<MarioMey> No arrancó los drivers de nVidia.
<MarioMey> Pero sí en el Gnome classic.
<MarioMey> Digo, tengo acceso al X.
<mama21mama> "Parece que usted no tiene el hardware necesario para ejecutar la Unidad. Por favor, elija Ubuntu ubuntulo1 clásico en el scren entrada y que va a utilizar el entorno tradicional."
<MarioMey> Sí, entiendo ingués.
<MarioMey> Gracias.
<mama21mama> yo no xD
<MarioMey> Desinstalé y volví a instalar los privativos de nvidia.
<MarioMey> A ver qué onda.
<MarioMey> No arranca con nvidia.
<mama21mama> debe ser un bug
<mama21mama> si es un bug MarioMey https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-session/+bug/758621
<mama21mama> ese es tu bug
<MarioMey> Ese bug dice que no está traducido... no habla del problema en sí.
<mama21mama> aaa
<mama21mama> igual tiene pinta de bug.
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo ves un archivo de texto desde la consola?
<mama21mama> nano
<mama21mama> o cat
<mama21mama> cat archivo
<mama21mama> nano archivo
<MarioMey> UR DIO.
<MarioMey> Me compro una máquina nueva con una buena aceleradora para usar en ubuntu... y no funca.
<MarioMey> Concha, concha, concha.
<MarioMey> Voy a probar bajar el driver de la página.
<MarioMey> ¿Qué hago con un archivo .RUN?
<MarioMey> Ese me deja bajar.
<MarioMey> mama21mama:
<mama21mama> wget url
<mama21mama> wget url
<MarioMey> http://la.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-270.41.06-driver-la.html
<MarioMey> Dice que se arregló el bug que cuelga el X al arrancar.
<MarioMey> Vamos a ver...
<MarioMey> mama21mama: me equivoqué.
<MarioMey> Bajé la versión x86 del 11.04. Voy a bajar la 64bits para trabajar bien desde el principio.
<MarioMey> No sabía que EM64T era Intel.
<MarioMey> Tengo una duda... el GnomeCatalog está buenísimo... pero ví que guarda las miniaturas como archivos en /home. Así que me parece que hay miles de archivos ahí adentro. Por Nautilus nunca pude llegar a entrar, por la cantidad. ¿No sería mejor que crease un sólo archivo? Tengo que pasar todo a otra computadora... creo que se me va a ser algo tedioso.
<quiquedsti> hola a todos
<MarioMey> hOLA.
<quiquedsti> tengo el siguiente problema y desearía que alguien me oriente en como debo actuar para solucionarlo por favor:
<quiquedsti> tengo un monitor viejo que no soporta mas de 800x600x32 a 60 hz, pero al iniciar el live cd de kubuntu 10.10 me incia en 1024x768 y la pantalla se desincroniza
<quiquedsti> de modo que no puedo ver nada para poder solucionarlo modificando xorg.conf
<quiquedsti> alguien tiene una idea de como puedo iniciar en 800x600
<quiquedsti> intente usando el parametro VGA=314, VGA=315 y no lo toma
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-27
<granjer> !ping
<juanma> hola como estan?
<juanma> :)
<Gajim> nas o/
<Gajim> sabran como quitar las letras del grub, las que estan arriba del contador regresivo
<juanma> hola como estas??
<Gajim> bien, voz?
<juanma> todo bien aca andamos
<Gajim> sabes de lo que pregunto?, porque veo que la m4v no sabe :S
<juanma> no entiendo bien tu  pregunta..que es lo que qures sacar
<Gajim> la leyenda que aparece debajo de los SO que tienes instalados, y dice que uses las flechas para moverte o "e" para editar. .. etc
<juanma> mmmm...no se si se podra sacar...lo que si se es sacarle el tiempo..pero calculo que debe estar en el mismo archivo de donde se edita el tiempo
<juanma> hola gajim estas??
<Gajim> see
<Gajim> k paso?
<juanma> lo maximo que podes hacer es cambiarle el color de letras y ponerle fondo..pero de modificar las letras no lo encuentro
<Gajim> sipues, tampoco lo encuentro :þ
<Gajim> y le queria quitar eso por la imagen que le puse
<juanma> es que en realidad nose si se puede
<Gajim> pero bueno, ni modos
<juanma> sino de ultima cambiale el color de letra
<Gajim> segun con grub2 se puede
<juanma> revise el archivo pero no encuentro el indice de ese texto
<Gajim> debe estar en un archivo aparte
<juanma> si..estoy buscando haber si lo encuentro
<juanma> estas??
<juanma> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=GRUB
<juanma> fijate si te sirve eso
<juanma> habla de todas las modificaciones del grub
<juanma> por ahi te sirve
<juanma> si tenes en el grub un solo sistema operativo te convienen ocultar el menu
<juanma> sino tambien lo que podes hacer es cambiarle la resolucion de la imagen
<juanma> Otra de las formas para configurar GRUB fácilmente es por medio de la  aplicación Start-Up Manager, para instalarlo tan solo hay que hacer clic  a el Deb de su aplicación, no se encuentra en los repositorios por lo  tanto tendréis que descargalo
<juanma> bueno..nos estamos habalndo..suerte con eso gajim
<Gajim> grax juanma
<juanma> de nada..
<juanma> por ahi te sirve de algo
<juanma> ahi te pase un apagina
<juanma> y con el programa startup manager lo haces graficamente
<Gajim> ya lo ando viendo :P
<juanma> por ahi te sirve..pero lo de las letras intenta cambiar la resolusion de la imagen
<juanma> vos tenes booteando dos sistemas??
<mama21mama>  ñumessenger 6.6.7 download http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GFSJ0KCO mirror http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/numessenger_6.6.7_all_lubuntu.deb mate con script al terminar la gui
<mama21mama> mate los socket
<mama21mama> que quedaban abiertos.
<mariano> buen día ubuntu-ar
<MarioMey> Buen día a todos.
<MarioMey> mama21mama:
<mama21mama> hola MarioMey
<MarioMey> Tenés el autoresponder puesto.
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo va?
<MarioMey> ¿Te cuento mis movimientos en el lugar? (porque no fueron avances)
<mama21mama> si se desactivo solo al tipiar.
<MarioMey> Joshing.
<mama21mama> cuenta quedara todo registrado en el log.
<mama21mama> mientras seguire leyendo feed.
<MarioMey> Primero instalé el 10.10... no pude pasar la pantalla de Batery no se qué.
<MarioMey> Instalé el 11.04... quedó en el mismo lugar, aunque con cosas diferentes.
<MarioMey> Me di cuenta que había instalado la versión 32... instalé la 64.
<MarioMey> No se cuelga (¡vamos!) pero no carga los drivers nVidia.
<MarioMey> Probé con los drivers experimentales... pero no vi ninguna aceleración.
<mama21mama> entra al foro y explayate mejor tendras mas respuestas.
<mama21mama> explayate mas quiero decir.
<MarioMey> Sí, es que es lo que fui haciendo.
<MarioMey> Ahora instalé el 10.04... y directamente no encuentra drivers privativos para probar.
<MarioMey> El 10.04 lo puse en otra partición.
<MarioMey> Siento que debería borrar esta partición, seguir usándolo el 11.04, actualizarlo todo el tiempo... hasta que se arregle el bug?
<MarioMey> Mientras, podría reportarlo.
<MarioMey> En el 10.04, nvidia-common está instalado, que es el que detecta los drivers nvidia. Pero no aparece nada en la lista de los privativos.
<mama21mama> o...
<mama21mama> crear un hilo que lo vera mas gente que lo que estamos aqui.
<mama21mama> en el foro me refiero.
<MarioMey> Ok... decime qué foro.
<mama21mama> el oficial de argentina
<MarioMey> Igualmente, me gustaría preguntarte algunas cosas concretas.
<mama21mama> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=189
<MarioMey> 1.- Es al pedo seguir probando con la 10.04... ¿no?
<MarioMey> ¿O se puede hacer algo productivo con esa versión?
<mama21mama> como que creo por lo que me dices, 10.04, 10.10  y 11.04  tiene el mimo problem.
<mama21mama> no?
<MarioMey> Sí.
<MarioMey> Se expresa de diferentes maneras, pero el problema es el mismo.
<mama21mama> entonces usa la ultima, pero no le instalaes el nvidia.
<MarioMey> Porque si no (que es lo que pienso), borro la partición (voy a necesitar ayuda) y empiezo a instalar todo en la 11.04.
<mama21mama> el comando para entrar a la x ya lo sabes te lo di.
<mama21mama> con borrar el xrog anda de nuevo.
<MarioMey> Sí.
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo borro esta partición?
<mama21mama> gparted
<MarioMey> Porque ahora aparece en el GRUB...
<mama21mama> sudo apt-get install gparted
<mama21mama> de alli podras
<mama21mama> luego updatea el grub
<MarioMey> ¡QUÉ CAGAZO ME PEGUÉ!
<MarioMey> Estaba viendo cómo estaba partido el disco y era todo muy raro... ¡CLARO, ESTOY EN OTRA COMPUTADORA!
<MarioMey> Che...
<MarioMey> Nah, nada.
<MarioMey> Voy a probar lo de gparted.
<MarioMey> Pero ahora me tengo que ir.
<MarioMey> Seguiría a la tarde.
<mama21mama> ok MarioMey
<MarioMey> Gracias, che.
<MarioMey> Saludos.
<mama21mama> saludos
<mama21mama> por nada.
<locodir-user> hola
<locodir-user> tengo un problemòn desde hace unso dìas
<locodir-user> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<locodir-user> veo que no, ya no se como mierda hacer para comunicarme con la comunidad ubuntu
<locodir-user> tengo ubuntu hace un par de años y cada vexz toco y más y los quilombos son cada vez mas grandes
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-28
<newuser> hola necesito ayuda para hacer una particion win en el disco sin formatear
<newuser> hay alguien=?
<newuser> alguieeen!!
<newuser> alguien?
<newuser> aiuuuda
<FREDD2> newuser:
<FREDD2> desde windows partition magig
<FREDD2> desde linux gparted
<newuser> tengo ubuntu solo
<newuser> y no puedo formatear el disco
<newuser> ni perder info q ya tengo
<FREDD2> por eso
<newuser> y lei q en gparted gente perdio lo q tenia
<FREDD2> gparted
<FREDD2> entonces cfdisk, pero es de consola
<FREDD2> con gparted no perdes nada, yo lo use varias veces y jamas perdi nada
<newuser> seguro?
<newuser> me mato si pierdo
<FREDD2> hay que hacer backups siempre
<FREDD2> ;)
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<FREDD2> SergioMeneses: buenas
<SergioMeneses> \o/
<norta92> hola soy nuevo en ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> norta92, hola
<FREDD2> bienvenido norta92
<norta92> gracias
<norta92> por darme la bienvenida
<FREDD2> no te olvides de abonar los $400 por usar ubuntu
<norta92> estoy probando ubuntu 11.04 beta 1
<FREDD2> me lo tenes que enviar a mi casa
<norta92> que cosa
<norta92> es un chiste
<FREDD2> jajajaaj
<FREDD2> si, claro
<FREDD2> pero acepto el dinero si lo ibas pagar
<norta92> Ni loco, apena que puedo mover me
<FREDD2> te fio, no hay drama
<FREDD2> eso si un interes del 30% horario
<norta92> no, yo bajo GRATIS
<norta92> no com el windows, 7 que es ua lenteja
<FREDD2> lo seriales, los cracks, ya ni recuerdo como se hace
<norta92> tiene facebook
<FREDD2> yo por lo menos no
<FREDD2> soy un viejo inadaptado
<norta92>  que mal, soy del chaco resistencia
<norta92> y de este lado estoy dando, conocer a mis amigos, el UBUNTU
<FREDD2> solos van a ir probando
<FREDD2> microsoft se encarga que la gente migre a otros SO
<norta92> no creas a mi amiga, ya no usa el winpirata
<norta92> usa ubu 10.10
<norta92> yo que soy fanático de DIBIAN
<norta92> DEBIAN
<FREDD2> Debian rulez
<norta92> mañana es el ultimo dia de es pera para ubuntu 11.04 final
<mama21mama> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmL6isbBm3I la vida de ñumessenger en video
<mama21mama> yo ya uyo 11.04
<mama21mama> a ver are un update si me llegan mas paquetes.
<mama21mama> norta92, ningun paquete nuevo.
<mama21mama> ups te nombre no quise hacerlo.
<norta92> que es el video, ???
<mama21mama> disculpa.
<mama21mama> norta92, viste el video de la historia de gnu hurd?
<mama21mama> este es igual
<mama21mama> pero con ñumessenger.
<norta92> si
<norta92> bueno voy a probar
<norta92> no me anda, sierto que tengo la ver;11.04
<norta92> BETA
<mama21mama> pero 11.04 no tiene rc
<norta92> es sieto que ya, GNOME, no vendra en 11.11
<norta92> no tengo beta
<mama21mama> no lo actualizaste?
<mama21mama> yo ando en la beta2
<norta92> no
<mama21mama> pero a este ritmo creo que ando en la final
<norta92> ah,,,
<norta92> como hago eso
<mama21mama> que cosa?
<norta92> bueno
<norta92> esta como vos beta 2
<mama21mama> actualizando
<norta92> yo estoy beta1
<mama21mama> el sistema
<mama21mama> anda al gestor de actuializaciones
<norta92> espero i lo descargo
<mama21mama> actualiza anda todo bien.
<norta92> estoy haciendo lo que dijistye. si no espero mañana que lo descargo de ubuntu oficial
<norta92> nadie tiene facebook
<mama21mama> no uso mas facebook
<norta92> me gusta unity
<norta92> me gusta gnome
<norta92> que no te gusto del facebook
<mama21mama> no
<mama21mama> dicen cuando el rio suena es por que agua corre.
<mama21mama> "cuando el rio suena, agua lleva"
<mama21mama> y sono con el inversionista de la agencia de investigacion de eeuu.
<mama21mama> de ahi lo deje de usar.
<mama21mama> uso sonico.
<mama21mama> twitter y diaspora.
<norta92> ah,.
<norta92> no sabia eso
<norta92> eso tiene algo de malo
<mama21mama> alimentar a la corporacion es muy malo.
<mama21mama> un ejemplo sony.
<mama21mama> alimentaron a el mounstruo corporativo sony y que hace sony?
<mama21mama> no te deja tunear tu playstation
<mama21mama> alimentas al grupo clarin... y que hace?
<mama21mama> no te deja ver a paca paca
<mama21mama> alimentas a facebook y que hace?
<mama21mama> ya sabemos.
<Ale_> Hola a tod@s...
<MarioMey> Hola gente. Quiero pasar archivos de una máquina a otra (ubuntu en las dos). Primero pensé hacer una conexión ad-hoc... no la pude hacer (no supe hacerla). Y la otra opción es usar el cable cruzado de red... pero las conecto y no se conectan. ¿Cómo hago?
<mama21mama> cuando sale el 11.04?
<mama21mama> sigue diciendo 27 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<mama21mama> no hay un script para que te avise ?
<mama21mama> un mail. o algo.
<MarioMey> mama21mama:
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo va, loco?
<MarioMey> Bah... sos hombre, ¿no?
<MarioMey> ama
<MarioMey> mama21mama:
<MarioMey> ¿Estás ahí?
<MarioMey> Hola, ¿algiuen podría ayudarme en reinstalar el grub?
<MarioMey> Estoy siguiendo instrucciones de la página de ubuntu, pero me tira mensajes inesperados (por mí).
<MarioMey> beuno:
<MarioMey> ¿Me das una mano?
<norta92> ya tengo ubuntu 11.04
<norta92> estoy por instalar
<MBRiera> buenas!!! alguien actualizo su distro a la 11.04?
<MarioMey> Nadie me da bola... pero quiero que alguien lea esto. Tenía instalado el Win7 de fábrica y le puse el 11.04 beta y un 10.04 también. Cuando corrí el programa de recuperación de Acer (para recuperar Win7, obvio), no hice nada, simplemente llegué a la pantalla inicial y salí. ME BORRÓ LAS DOS PARTICIONES DONDE TENÍA LOS UBUNTU. No jodo, las borró, las limpió, las dejó vacías.
<MarioMey> MBRiera:
<MarioMey> Ahora estoy instalando la 11.04.
<MBRiera> eso hacen los cds de recuperacion
<MBRiera> no podias zafar
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<MBRiera> buenas
<SergioMeneses> hermanos a quien alguna vez le ha botado un server este error ->
<SergioMeneses> ERROR: No configuration file found
<SergioMeneses> No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!
<SergioMeneses> boot>
<SergioMeneses> ...y hay queda
<MarioMey> SergioMeneses: no, a mí no.
<MarioMey> MBRiera: ¿Qué hago, hago volar la partición de la recuperación para que no me joda más?
<MarioMey> Justo está adelante de todo... ¿habría una forma de unir la partición esa con la de windows, por ejemplo?
<MBRiera> MarioMey: sino pensas volver a usarla, es lo mejor, en todo caso si consideras conservar windows, borra todas las particiones, vovelas a crear a tu piacere y despues instala windows en primer lugar y despues tu distro favorita
<MarioMey> Es que el Win7 viene instalado y  no me trae cd o dvd... es así ahora.
<MarioMey> Trae para hacer un cd de recuperación... pero estamos en la misma.
<MBRiera> hace una imagen de tu hdd y despues borra todo
<MarioMey> ¿Se puede unir las particiones, sin joder la de Win?
<MarioMey> La de Win está segunda, por eso digo.
<MBRiera> mmm, no se, nunca lo hice con seven, tiene un sistema de archivos medio complicado, y no se reconoce con el soft necesario para hacer lo que estas pidiendo (por ejemplo: Partition Magic)
<MBRiera> con XP no tendrias ese problema
<MarioMey> Sí, lo había usado a ese.
<MBRiera> para mi, lo mejor que podes hacer, es hacer una imagen del disco despues de hacer el recupero de fabrica, guardar esa imagen para restaurarla cuando quieras, y despues borrar todo y empezar de 0
<MarioMey> Es que ya que vino con el 7, se lo dejo.
<MarioMey> Mh...
<MarioMey> Yo prefiero terminar de instalar el 11.04. Si en el GRUB aparece la consola de recuperación, ahí si borrarla a la mierda (voy a pedir ayuda para hacerlo). Dejo esa partición vacía (tiene como 12gb) y si algún día explota todo, me consigo un Win7 y se lo vuelvo a instalar.
<MBRiera> ojala
<MarioMey> ¿Ojalá qué?
<MarioMey> ¿Vos decís que no se puede hacer?
<MBRiera> que ojala y te salga bien
<MBRiera> no se, nunca me paso
<MarioMey> ¿Con qué utilidad puedo borrar esa faquin partición?ç
<MBRiera> cualquiera, fdisk
<MarioMey> ¿con la herramienta de discos?
<MBRiera> si un hirens boot cd, ahi tenes un monton de utilidades para hacerlo
<MarioMey> ¿No se puede con la que tiene Ubuntu en el menú Administración?
<MBRiera> o con el mismo cd de ubuntu, lo que pasa es que tarda mas en bootear
<MBRiera> ha si, tambien
<MarioMey> Ahora se está instalando ela 11.04. Después lo hago...
<MarioMey> beuno:
<MarioMey> ¿Me das una mano?
<beuno> MarioMey, no creo que pueda, estoy con un millon de cosas
<beuno> que necesitas?
<MarioMey> Necesito pasar bastantes datos de una máquina a la otra... podría hacerlo por ad-hoc o por cable cruzado. Ayer no super hacerlo con ninguna de las dos.
<MarioMey> ¿Qué me recomendás?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-29
<juan__> hola gente
<juan__> Puedo actualizar al 11.04 desde el 10.04 LTS?
<juan__> hay alguien?
<granjero> hola, le di nohup apt-get upgrade & a mi server,  vi que hay actualizacaiones de samba, no me va a pisar el fichero de configuracion no?
<MBRiera> no tendria porque hacerlo
<Debian> \o
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<MBRiera> actualizado por fin al 11.04
<SergioMeneses> MBRiera, super
<MBRiera> veremos como se porta
<SergioMeneses> MBRiera, el mio esta volando
<SergioMeneses> me parece q no esta tan pesado como el beta
<MBRiera> a mi me parece lo mismo, me habia instalado la misma version de kde que trae en el anterior y me parecio pesadisimo
<MBRiera> pero la verdad es que no me puedo quejar
<SergioMeneses> :D
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<mariano> hola ubuntu-ar, buen día
<mariano> hola beuno!, quick question (perdón que te use de soporte personal): si tengo una carpeta sincronizada con ubuntu1, como hago para que algunos archivos incluidos no se sincronicen? (tipo locks, pids, pyc, etc)
<beuno> mariano, hay un archivo para ignores...
<beuno> ya te lo busco
<mariano> con ese tip me alcance beuno. gracias!
<beuno> mariano, /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<mariano> ok! mejor aún :). grax de nuevo beuno
<beuno> y si lo queres por usuarios, ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<mama21mama> le cambie los iconos de upload y download https://github.com/mama21mama/numessenger
<MBRiera> guenas
<MBRiera> no hablen todos juntos
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-30
<Guest28030> hola- auen por aca?
<Guest28030> *alguien?
<Guest28030> hola!??
<luckys> hola alguien q me de una mano aqui?
<luckys> Triviox:
<luckys> help me
<Triviox> buenas
<Triviox> luckys
<Triviox> como vas?
<Triviox> que paso?
<luckys> mira tengo un problema con la instalacion de ubuntu
<Triviox> que paso? no soy de los prof te aviso, capaz te puedo ayudar igualmente
<Triviox> :)
<luckys> yo la vengo peliando hace rato ya
<luckys> es un prblema con driver de controladora sata
<Triviox> uhh.. drivers se me complico con la ati, pero despues de un rato pude
<Triviox> por lo que veo estan bastante quietos aca.. fijate en ubuntu-es, en ubuntu-uy hay gente tbn sino.. (soy uruguayo)
<luckys> yo argentino
<luckys> ubuntu-uy estoy
<mama21mama> ip now en launchpad https://launchpad.net/ipnow
<newuser> help
<newuser> como hago para hacer una particion windows desde ubuntu sin formatear!
<Juest> hola
<Juest> tengo el sig. problema
<Juest> el audio no me anda correctamente
<Juest> tampoco el virtualbox guest additions
<Juest> ideas?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-01
<newuser> alguien conoce qsampler?
<leopesto> hola
<leopesto> me sirviria una informacion sobre argentina...
<leopesto> es posible usar 3g con un mobil que tiene umts 900 y 2100?
<mama21mama> supongo que si
<Juest> eh, eso no tiene nada qe ver con ubuntu
<leopesto> ya se, pero no sabia donde preguntar :S
<Juest> ajajaj
<mama21mama> que no tiene que ver con ubuntu?
<mama21mama> si es hardware deberia andar en ubuntu
<Juest> esa pregunta de mobil
<leopesto> pos, ponemos que me sirva para un modem 3g usb... :D
<Julito35> hola gente
<Juest> Julito35: che, tambien tenes #ubuntu-es
<Julito35> ok gracias
<Juest> alli hay mas gente
<mama21mama> alli son dictadores
<Julito35> ahora pruebo
<mama21mama> mejor quedate aqui
<Julito35> donde son dictadores?
<mama21mama> los gallegos esos inventan
<mama21mama> #ubuntu-es
<Julito35> osea, me quedo en argentina?
<mama21mama> fijate
<mama21mama> pero luego es otra onda alli
<mama21mama> tienen una politica muy extricta
<mama21mama> a comparaciopn de aqui.
<leopesto> solo encontré que claro, movistar y telecom van con umts 850/1900
<Juest> NA QE HUEVON
<mama21mama> disculpa que es umts y los numeros?
<Julito35> bueno miren estoy buscando una herramienta para cortar videos pero me he vuelto loco
<leopesto> y aca en suiza van con 900 y 2100
<Juest> Julito35: leiste lanacion tecnologia de hoy?
<Juest> leopesto: che entonces no te sirve
<Juest> eeeh
<Julito35> no, por?
<Juest> #ubuntu y #ubuntu-es SON UNA MIERDA DE CANALES porqe son muuuy estrictos
<Juest> ya me silenciaron
<Juest> trolling :(
<mama21mama> que dije
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> no tienen paciencia
<mama21mama> alli.
<Juest> por qe en tecnologia estaba lo del tema para videos
<Juest> imagenes y videos
<Julito35> ahora me fijo
<Juest> transferencias
<Juest> che
<Juest> #ubuntu y #ubuntu-es son identicos
<Juest> solo diferente idioma :D
<Julito35> juest me fije y explica mucho
<Julito35> en fin, alguien utiliza AVIDEMUX o alguno similar?
<Julito35> no explica mucho quise decir
<granjero> buenas
<leopesto> bueno, gracias
<leopesto> entendi que solo ira el 2g :C
<granjero> hola, ando con problemas para hacer un apt-get upgrade. Hace unos días tecleé por ssh el siguiente comando  " nohup apt-get upgrade -y &" luego hice un poco de orden en unos bakups y di exit me dio un cartel como que había procesos en marcha di exit de nuevo y salió hoy me logueo y me dice: 41 packages can be updated. 17 updates are security updates. Le doy upgrade y me dice que solo hay tres paquetes retenidos que son el kernel que no quiero upgra
<granjero> dear
<granjero> es un ubuntu server 1004
<Juest> jaja
<mama21mama> dejalo asi si anda
<Juest> che
<Juest> qe onda el xscreensaver con root?
<mama21mama> que onda que?
<Juest> che
<Juest> hay manera de usar el demonio de xscreensaver con root y qe te ande como root no como nobody?
<juanqui> como elimino la contraseña que me pide a cada rato cuando instalo un programa?
<juanqui> #ubuntu-es
<Juest> juanqui: eso no se puede a menos que quieras root
<Juest> es qe requieren mayores privilegios
<Juest> por eso te pregunta
<juanqui> que es querer root?
<juanqui> en serio me decis que no se puede?
<Juest> login como root
<Juest> che
<Juest> es que usa gksudo
<Juest> y para lo mismo en la terminal
<Juest> sudo
<Juest> juanqui: hace esto
<Juest> ponele una clave a root
<Juest> es la unicamanera
<Juest> y ademas
<Juest> migra toda tu info hacia /root una vez adentro
<juanqui> vamos a probar
<Juest> che
<Juest> tenes qe ir a una terminal y hacer
<Juest> sudo sh
<Juest> eso para meterte en root console
<Juest> o sino larga una root terminal
<Juest> juanqui estas?
<juanqui> si te sigo
<Juest> aver
<Juest> qe hiciste?
<juanqui> sudo sh
<juanqui> en terminal
<Juest> bueno mejor pon exit
<Juest> y haz
<juanqui> pero que paso si paso todos los archivos a root?
<Juest> sudo passwd root
<Juest> no pasa nada si pasas todo de tu home a root
<juanqui> ok
<Juest> simplemente estas moviendo toda tu configuracion
<Juest> en la carpeta casa seleciona todo
<Juest> mejor todavia
<Juest> che
<juanqui> pero los archivos ocultos tambien? es decir, primero hago ctrol+h despues copio?
<Juest> si oculto tmb
<Juest> y antes
<juanqui> ok
<juanqui> listo
<Juest> METETE COMO ROOT
<juanqui> como?
<Juest> logea a la interfaz grafica
<Juest> sudo passwd root
<juanqui> ok
<Juest> ponele clave primero
<juanqui> si
<Juest> che
<decajon> hola chicos
<decajon> tengo problemas con el tamaño de fuente de taringa se ve chiquita tanto en chrome como en mozilla
<decajon> es la unica pagina que tengo ese problema, que sera?
<mama21mama> borra la cache
<mama21mama> luego recarag la pagina, ctrl+0 cero
<decajon> la cache desde chrome la borro?
<mama21mama> en opciones
<luis_> Hola
<SergioMeneses> luis_, hola
<luis_> Hola Sergio
<luis_> Mira recien instale GNU 11.04 pero no puedo config mis monitores
<luis_> uso uno a 1792x1344 y el otro a 1360x1024 y ambos quedaron a 1280x1024 :(
<SergioMeneses> luis_, la verdad ando algo ocupado pero puedes preguntar en este canal #ubuntu-es :D
<luis_> ¬¬
<beuno> luis_, proba sacarle la opcion de "espejar pantallas"
<beuno> asi configuras a cada uno con la resolucion que puedas
<beuno> *quieras
<luis_> haber no soy tan tonto de tener esa opcion activada...
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-24
<sismo> TheCoffeMaker sos el admin del sitio http://www.thecoffemaker.com.ar/?
<TheCoffeMaker> sismo, admin es una forma de decir :P ... si es mi sitio :D
<TheCoffeMaker> bah blog :P
<sismo> estuve leyendo  el art de la Flisol, y no econtré la dirección de donde se hace
<sismo> estoy quemado
<TheCoffeMaker> por que esta dentro de los links ;)
<TheCoffeMaker> es en la facu de ciencias economicas ... av. cordoba 2122
<sismo> Fijate si podes ponerlo como las preguntas
<sismo> un Donde
<sismo> o en el calendario de las charlas
<TheCoffeMaker> sismo, dale ... en un rato lo hago
<sismo> sugerencia de mejora
<sismo> te había visto acá y me pareció la pena que valía la pena avisarte
<sismo> gracias = por difundir eventos de sl
<TheCoffeMaker> sismo, no hay por que :D
<agubuntu> hay alguien para resolver una duda?
<beuno> agubuntu, hola
<beuno> contame, que duda
<agubuntu> yo tenia en una notebook instalado windows y ubuntu 11.10, y necesito reinstalar ubuntu, que lo tengo en un usb booteable
<agubuntu> cuando quiero instalar, no me deberia aparecer la opcion de instalar ubuntu junto a windows?
<beuno> agubuntu, si, deberia
<agubuntu> porque no me aparece, no se si porque no me esta reconociendo bien la particion del windows o hice desastres cuando instale ubuntu la anterior vez desde windows
<beuno> agubuntu, Ubuntu lo tenes instalado en el mismo disco que windows?
<agubuntu> tengo una particion C, una particion Lenovo que venia con la notebook, y una de 30 gb que no se que tiene pero no creo que sea ubuntu
<agubuntu> por lo que sospecho que estan en el mismo disco
<beuno> agubuntu, instalaste Ubuntu desde windows?
<beuno> con wubi?
<agubuntu> si ahi confirme estan en la misma particion
<agubuntu> si lo instale desde windows, no recuerdo si con wubi
<beuno> honestamente no se como reinstalar algo instalado desde wubi
<beuno> si estan en la misma particion, no lo va a reconocer
<beuno> tendrias que re-instalar con Ubuntu en una particion
<beuno> (osea, no desde windows)
<agubuntu> osea del disco C sacarle algo, crear  las 3 particiones necesarias para ubuntu y ahi lo instalo desde el pendrive?
<agubuntu> y no necesitaria seleccionar instalar junto con windows
<beuno> agubuntu, no, deberias seleccionar instalar junto a windows
<beuno> desde el instalador
<beuno> pero pone el CD
<beuno> y reinicia
<beuno> no instales desde windows
<agubuntu> claro el problema es que desde el instalar, reiniciando, no aparece la opcion junto a windows, solo me aparece reemplazarlo o la opcion de algo mas
<beuno> agubuntu, que version de Ubuntu?
<agubuntu> 11.10
<beuno> agubuntu, honestamente no lo se, quizas si probas con 12.04?  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<agubuntu> bueno voy a probar con esa version
<agubuntu> gracias por la ayuda
<beuno> agubuntu, suerte!
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-25
<FULANO_> ESTO FUNCIONA??
<FULANO_> ESTO FUNCIONA??
<debsan> esto funcion. sí
<FULANO_> ES MUY LENTO
<debsan> FULANO_, que cosa es muy lento ?
<sismo> Buen día
<marito_it> hola
<marito_it> buenos dias
<marito_it> tengo algunas consultas
<mario_it> hola
<mario_it> alguien que sepa de infraestructura, que pueda responderme algunas preguntas?
<debsan> mario_it, qué querés saber ?
<mario_it> debsan
<mario_it> te mande un mensaje por privado
<debsan> mario_it, por privado no, por favor
<debsan> si usas ubuntu será amigable porque tendrá interfaz gráfica
<debsan> y podrás instalar los servicios que quieras.
<debsan> Ubuntu server es sólo por terminal, aunque también podrás instalar la interfaz gráfica que quieras.
<marianom> alguien se sabe como cambiar la terminal por defecto en OO (ya estoy en PP pero asumo que el mismo consejo aplica)
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-26
<ale_web> hola
<ale_web> soy nuevo en esto
<ale_web> hola
<ale_web> quiero hacer una pregunta
<ale_web> hola
<Killuacbaarg> hola, alguien despierto que me pueda ayudar? ^^
<marianom> unimix: ping
<marianom> vamos de nuevo
<marianom> unimix: ping
<unimix> marianom, pong :)
<marianom> hola unimix. como va?
<unimix> Todo bien y vos ?
<marianom> gracias por el tip de hoy, BTW
<unimix> :) lo menos que podia hacer por vos
<marianom> esperando mi cuarto hijo (y segund varon)
<marianom> asi que bien :)
<unimix> Faaaa !!! Que noticia !!
<marianom> je
<marianom> a poblar el pais se ha dicho
<unimix> ya te mando una tele de 520 pulgadas !!
<marianom> che, me escribió tu amigo Garcha
<marianom> dice
<marianom> Hi
<marianom> Please could you send me your CPF tax numbers so I am able to process
<marianom> your pre orders.
<marianom> Many thanks
<marianom> Jas
<marianom> sabes de que habla?
<unimix> No creo pero en un intento de adivinar creo que esta pidiendo la CUIT
<marianom> vamos a preguntarle a beuno que es un hombre de mundo
<marianom> capaz que el es sabe que es el CPF tax number
<unimix> yo tambien tengo cada amigo y con cada nombre :)
<marianom> yo de vago, google debe saber pero bueno, de paso charlamos un poco :)
<unimix> sisi, nunca esta de mas una charlita
<unimix> si llega a ser la CUIt ta la paso ya mismo si queres
<unimix> pera que mi traductora publica personal me esta pasando letra ...
<unimix> Central Providence Fund tax number, that's it
<unimix> o sea CUIL, viteh :)
<unimix> marianom, ^
<beuno> o/
<unimix> pegue en el palo, casi hago gol de taquito
<beuno> ni idea
<beuno> pero crro que no les importa tanto
<unimix> beuno, o/
<unimix> marianom, te paso mi CUIL y se lo das aclarandole que estamos en Indomerica :)
<unimix> IndoAmerica, quise decir
<marianom> beuno o/
<marianom> listo unimix, lo espero
<unimix> sent
<unimix> beuno, ya que indirectamente tengo tu atencion por unos segundos, apenas tengamos on line el website de UbuConLA, como ves un pido a Canonical ?
<unimix> digamos, a realizar la semana que viene ?
<beuno> unimix, un pedido de que?  :)
<unimix> economico para solventar gastos organizativos, como hicimos en el 2010
<beuno> unimix, sponsorship?  yo le daria para adelante ahora
<unimix> pasajes de invitaos de otros paises, alojamiento, promocion, etc.
<beuno> puedo hablar, pero creo que va a ser mejor si lo hace alguien que no trabaje en canonical
<unimix> Ah, bueno, pense que seria mejor tener material visible
<unimix> acepto sugerencias al respectode quien o quienes te parecen inidicados para esa gestion
<unimix> y algun tip para saber con quien hablar
<beuno> unimix, como tenemos ya un historial, deberia ser mas simpple
<unimix> beuno, si, peinso lo mismo pero en el 2010 hiciste la gestion vos asi que ni idea de como, con quien, etc.
<unimix> Hablar con Maria seria una punta ?
<beuno> unimix, yo tampoco me acuerdo, pero cualquier cosa me avisan
<beuno> unimix, si, seria un buen lugar para empezar
<unimix> listo, me encargo de hablar con ella. Gracias mil :)
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-27
<Killuacba> HOla, alguien On q me pueda dar una mano?
<ariel_web> buenas noches
<Killuacba> buenas noches
<ariel_web> ¿que tal?
<ariel_web> iba a hacer una consulta sobre la última versión del ubuntu
<ariel_web> igual mandé un mail racién, es más cómodo para explayarse por ese medio
<invitado_web> buenos dias
<invitado_web> necesito una ayuda sobre una actualizacion a utuntu 12.04 64bits
<el_negro> alguien sabe si es posible instalar ubuntu en un disco GPT?
<granjero> hola
<granjero> alguien va a la release party en CABA?
<granjero> yo estoy a un par de cuadras...
<LuiX> eyyyyyy buenas gente
<LuiX> quien anduvo probando el Precise Pangolin?
<beuno> o/
<beuno> hace 5 meses  :)
<LuiX> uhhh, bueno, y?! es todo lo que dicen? o qué onda?
<LuiX> me agarró medio trauma desde que pasé de la 11.04 a la 11.10, asi que ahora voy a ser más conservador
<beuno> LuiX, 11.04 y 11.10 fueron releases malisimos
<beuno> 12.04 la rompe
<beuno> la _rompe_  :)
<granjero> che van a la release party?
<beuno> granjero, es hoy?
<granjero> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam/releaseparty
<granjero> si
<granjero> cerre sin querer
<granjero> pero no hay nadie anotado
<beuno> no puedo hoy  :/
<granjero> ira alguien?
<LuiX> pero pará beuno, posta que la rompe?
<beuno> LuiX, sip
<granjero> yo este finde instalo PP en la vaio de un amigo
<LuiX> desarrolle
<granjero> ojalá ande bien
<granjero> si no le voy a tener que mandar un xp
<granjero> =P
<BlouBlou> m4v: Hola hamijo, me gustaría saber tu opinión sobre tu grave deficiencia mental, si no es mucho pedir. Otro dato importante que me gustaría obtener, es el tamaño de tu polla, ya que puede resultarle interesante a las putas a las que dejaste con SIDA anoche.
<BlouBlou> Por cierto, este es init = exio4 = exio = nax >> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=f52dzn&s=5
<BlouBlou> Un saludo desde #supremos a m4v
<beuno> hm, no
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-28
 * indio tentando de instalar PP
<indio> tentado*
<indio> Tengo la duda si hago el upgrade a PP me instala solo las aplicaciones nuevas que vienen por defecto
<indio> Porque por ejemplo Rhythmbox vuelve al ruedo, reemplazando a banshee
<indio> Estaría bueno que las instale solo, para no tener que andar fijandose qué applicaciones nueva introdujeron
<m4v> indio: no debería ocurrir.
<m4v> los programas que ya tienen se actualizan, no se borran.
<m4v> tienes*
<indio> eso sí, me refería a otra cosa
<indio> OO venía con banshee, o sea que yo tengo banshee instalado, pero ahora PP viene con rhythmbox, me preguntaba si los nuevos programas los instalaba o no
<m4v> indio: mmm, nose ahí, sospecho que rhythmbox se va a instalar si lo has desinstalado ya que depende ubuntu-desktop.
<indio> cómo lo voy a desinstalar si nunca lo instalé? no entiendo
<m4v> tienes razón :P
<m4v> indio: estuve buscando y parece que banshee es reemplazado por rhythmbox sí o sí. Porque Banshee no está portado a gtk3
<indio> sí, eso lo sabía, mi duda era si rhythmbox se iba a instalar en mi computadora haciendo el upgrade a PP
<m4v> indio: sí, no sé al final, banshee va a seguir estando en los repositorios, pero no veo que es lo que pasaría en el caso de un upgrade.
<m4v> como yo estoy en kubuntu no se que pasá :p
<m4v> pasa*
<indio> no te torturás con Unity?
<m4v> gnome no me gusta, Unity no me molesta. Lo uso en la pc de la facultad.
<m4v> indio: bueno, espero que alguien que haya hecho el upgrade con Ubuntu te ilumine, me fuí a dormir :p
<Senpai> Hola,
<Senpai> Tengo un problema de perdida de datos, ¿alguien me puede ayudar?
<Senpai> pego la pregunta...
<Senpai> Al reinstalar Ubuntu 12.04, me ha jugado una mala pasada el ratón, Tengo 3 particiones con datos, una de 300GB en NTFS, otra de 500 en Ext3 (otro disco) y donde tengo todas las copias de seguridad una de 800 GB en Ext3, el caso es que he formateado / y /home, y las demás las he marcado para que se monten al inicio en /media, pero al seleccionar el formato de archivo de la de 800GB el ratón me jugo una mala pasada y se marco Ext4 
<indio> Por qué lo tuviste que reinslater?
 * indio curioso
<Senpai> instale la nueva 12.04
<Senpai> fue durante el particionado, que marque mal el sistema de archivos, puse Ext4 en lugar de Ext3
<Senpai> aunque no le marque formatear, pero ahora no veo mis archivos
<Senpai> he instalado ubuntu desde la 8.10 y nunca me habia ocurrido nada parecido :-(
<indio> yo desmontaría esa partición, y trataría de correrle alguna herramienta de recuperación con un livecd
<Senpai> el problema es donde muevo 800 Gb...
<Senpai> ya había pensado en eso, que programas me aconsejas para rescatar datos en particiones linux...
<invitado_web> buenas?
<invitado_web> alguien para darme una mano?
<invitado_web> buenas
<invitado_web> buenas?
<invitado_web> alguien para dar una mano?
<debsan_> invitado_web, que necesitas loco ?
<debsan_> escribí el problema, si alguien puede/sabe te ayudará
<invitado_web> soy nuevo en esto :P, tengo una notebook hp dv7 con una ati mobility 4200
<invitado_web> instale ubuntu recien
<invitado_web> y tengo mucho lag en el escritorio
<invitado_web> cuando abro una pantalla o alguna otra cosa tarda años
<debsan_> mucho lag ?
<invitado_web> ya instale los drivers de propietario
<debsan_> ok
<invitado_web> me gustaria poder customizar el escritorio... por ahi estoy errado con esta distro
<invitado_web> asi de paso aprendo un poco
<debsan_> vos escribiste esto http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/ubuntuparataringeros/5221233/_consulta_-notebook-ubuntu.html ? :)
<invitado_web> exactamente
<invitado_web> ya probe con kubuntu tambien
<debsan_> jaja
<invitado_web> instalando gnome
<debsan_> en kubuntu te pasó igual ?
<invitado_web> si mucho lag
<invitado_web> aparte no se donde buscar ni nada, soy totalmente nuevo
<debsan_> bueno y como andan los procesos ? que servicios tenés corriendo
<debsan_> hiciste lo que te decían ahí ?
<debsan_> entrar sin aceleración gráfica ?
<invitado_web> recien estoy en eso... hasta ahora anda bien
<invitado_web> pero no tiene ningun efecto el escritorio ajajaj
<invitado_web> me gustaria ver si se puede solucionar
<invitado_web> si es posible
<invitado_web> si no arranco asi
<debsan_> invitado_web, sabés ingles ?
<invitado_web> sep
<debsan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1765283 acá tenés gente que habla de este tema. No sé si es exactamente lo que te pasa. Tampoco llegué a leer una solución. :S
<invitado_web> lei algo asi como que con las placas ati y mas de note no sirve nada...
<invitado_web> parece que tengo que cambiar de distro xD
<invitado_web> gracias igual por la ayuda
<debsan_> invitado_web, a cual ??
<debsan_> tu laptop es muy nueva verdad ? tal vez con el tiempo soporte todo tu hard
<invitado_web> recomienda hacer downgrade a 10.04 o cambiarse a mint
<debsan_> yo probaría mint
<invitado_web> tiene menos de un año
<debsan_> tal vez la debian edition que es rolling realese
<debsan_> bueno mucha suerte
<invitado_web> ahh si la lei a esa, vamos a probar!
<invitado_web> muchas gracias por la atencion
<debsan_> de nada
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-29
<Nineain> Hi m4v, como estas?
<BlouBlou> m4v: me alegreo de que erUSUL haya muerto
<BlouBlou> todos nos alegramos
<BlouBlou> XD
<tkw-one> m4v: ese nombre me suena.... no sera la rana que mas salta en el estanque?
<kidoARG> buenas
<caiafa> hola buenas alguien me podria dar una mano
<caiafa> que soy nuevo en esto y tengo un problema que no se resolver gracias desde ya
<caiafa> bueno les comento el tema es el siguiente tengo un portatil fujitsu siemens y no me deja encender el boton del wiffi con ubuntu si lo puedo hacer con el xp
<caiafa> he visto en internet que todos tienen ese problema pero he intentado todo lo que se cuenta por ahi
<caiafa> y nada
<ushcompu> hola
<bluuu> hola
<ushcompu> hola
<bluuu> alguno me puede ayudar con un problemita con ubuntu?
<bluuu> ?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-22
<Guille> Buenas
<Guille> Hay alguien?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-23
<pingdonga> hola
<pingdonga> estoy trabajando con Guido Van Robot (gvrng)
<pingdonga> no puedo encontrar los menues para cargar los programas y los mundos.
<pingdonga> alguien sabe que tengo que hacer para que los menues esten visibles?
<pingdonga> estoy usando ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<pingdonga> ya encontrE la soluciOn
<pingdonga> UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= gvrng
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-24
<philipballew> beuno, I read another thing about UbuntuconLA and wanted to say have fun!
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-25
<invitado_web> ...
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-26
<dyrk> buenas noches comunidad
<dyrk> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/abhshk-btra/rotatingcanvas/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<dyrk> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/abhshk-btra/rotatingcanvas/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<dyrk> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<dyrk> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<dyrk> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<dyrk> el siguiente mje no me deja actualizar ubuntu 12.10 al 13.04
<dyrk> que puede suceder
<philballew> dyrk, Sounds problematic
<catusa>  hola, tengo un papyre 602 con android 2.1, lo conencté a ubuntu 12.04 y no lo reconoce, hice una actualización total con la versión 13.04 y tampoco. El tema es que tengo debian testing en otra máquina que si me lo reconce, alguna ayuda?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-27
<Arii> holaaa tengo problemas con ubuntu, no me funciona el sonido
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-28
<maxi_> hola?
<philipballew> beuno, around?
<beuno> philipballew, hi
<philipballew> beuno, hey, I had a question.
<philipballew> Wanting to know if you might be able to send me a post card from your part of the world showing that people there use Ubuntu as well.
<philipballew> gonna show off some post cards when I speak on Ubuntu at the tech conferences here in the states.
<beuno> philipballew, sure can, although I'm in the states atm  :)   when is this conference?
<philipballew> beuno, nice! Its at the end of May. I remember now, your in SF.
<philipballew> What brings you to the best state in thee union?
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-21
<ratman> buenas
<buenaventura> buenas
<buenaventura> véngase alguno de ubuntu-ar a flisol avellaneda
<buenaventura> no se pongan la gorra
<buenaventura> :P
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> nesesito ayuda
<invitado_web> por favor
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-22
<uhci> #OT Hey compañeros, he desarrollado una pequeña encuesta sobre finanzas personales, quiero pedirles que la completen si les interesa, la encuentran en http://encuestafinanzaspersonales-asd.appspot.com gracias :)
<ratman_> nas
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-23
<GAMALERI> CHEE
<GAMALERI> COMO CREO UN USB BOOTEABLE DE UN WINDOWS 8.1 DESDE UN UBUNTU 14?
<GAMALERI> ESCUCHE ALGO DE UN UEFI
<GAMALERI> NADIE
<GAMALERI> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-24
<ratman> holas
<ratman_> buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-27
<ratman> holas
<ratman> nas
#ubuntu-ar 2016-04-25
<Andres2> Hola
#ubuntu-ar 2020-04-26
<hc23> Buenas tardes a todos, espero puedan ayudarme, pues soy muy muy muy nuevo en esto esto de linux.
<hc23> Estoy intentando instalar kubuntu en mi ordenador con las siguientes características:
<hc23> Procesador: AMD FX8350
<hc23> Placa Base: Gigabyte 970A-DS3P
<hc23> Memoria Ram: 8 Gbts DDR3 a 667 MHz
<hc23> Disco Duro:  Maxtor 6V250F0 de 250 Gb
<hc23> El problema es que cuando intento instalar Kubuntu 20.04 LST 64 bits, durante la instalación, se para y me dice initramfs, y lo he buscado en internet me dice que se arregla con la orden fsck, y cuando pongo esa orden, me dice que esa orden no existe en el bash.
<hc23> He intentado hacer la instalación de manera manual y llega un momento que dice que no encuentra el CDROM, cuando estoy haciendo la instalación desde un USB.
<hc23> Por otro lado he instalado kubuntu 18.04 de 32 bits y no hay ningún problema con la instalación todo funciona bien, pero cuando ya esta instalada y la ejecuto, sale todo muy grande con una resolución de 640 x 480, y voy a pantalla para cambiar esa resolución y solo esta esta.
<hc23> Quisiera empezar a usar linux, pero hasta ahora no he encontrado la manera de hacerlo.
<hc23> Agradecería toda clase de ayuda. Y a ser posible de la forma mas basica que sea posible pues como ya he comentado soy muy novato.
<hc23> Gracias de antemano
